# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  कुछ बहतरीन गजले  और कव्वालिया

## simply_deep

_दोस्त में इस सूत्र में मेरी पसंद की_ _कुछ बहतरीन गजले  और कव्वालिया  आप लोगो के लिए_ _पोस्ट_ _करूँगा... आशा करता हूँ आप लोग भी अपनी पसंद_ _गजले  और कव्वालिया  यहाँ पोस्ट करेंगे  .._

----------


## simply_deep

_मेरी सबसे पसंदीदा कव्वाली  में से एक_

----------


## simply_deep

_इसी कव्वाली का बड़ा पार्ट..._

----------


## simply_deep

*नुसरत साहब की एक और बहतरीन कव्वाली 

सादगी तो हमारी जरा देखिये*

----------


## simply_deep

*एक बहुत प्यारी सी गजल तलत महमूद  साहब की 
**आईना मुझे से मेरी पहले सी सूरत माँगे...*

----------


## simply_deep

*नूर जहाँ की एक बहुत ही खूब शुरात गजल  
हमारी  सांसों  में  आज  तक वो हिना की खुशबु  महक रही है


*<strong>

----------


## simply_deep

*गुलाम अली साहब की एक बहतरीन ग़ज़ल 
चुपके  चुपके  रात  दिन  आंसू  बहाना  याद  है* <strong>

----------


## simply_deep

*एक बहुत ही प्यारी कव्वाली...नुसरत साहब की रूहानी आवाज में 

तुम अगर यूँही नजरें मिलाते रहे....*

----------


## simply_deep

*नुसरत साहब की आवाज में एक बहुत ही उम्दा दिल को छुने वाली कव्वाली...


बेवफा से भी प्यार होता है....*

----------


## simply_deep

*यही कव्वाली एक नयी आवाज और नए टेस्ट में...

रिजवान मुज्ज़ाम कव्वाल*

----------


## simply_deep

*महफ़िल में बार बार किसी पे नजर गयी...

गुलाम अली साहब की गयी  एक उम्दा ग़ज़ल

*

----------


## simply_deep

*गजल सम्राट जगजीत सिंह की एक दिल को छूने वाली गजल...

चिट्ठी न कोई सन्देश जाने वो कौन से देश जहा तुम चले गए*..

----------


## LALIT_R

> _मेरी सबसे पसंदीदा कव्वाली  में से एक_


आनंद आ गया :clap: :clap:

----------


## simply_deep

*गुलाम अली साहब की गयी एक और प्यारी गजल..


**हम तेरे शहर में आए है मुसाफिर की तरह*...

----------


## nishanath

बहुत खूबसूरत सूत्र है , लोगो को ये बात बहुत ही कम है की कव्वाली भी  शास्त्रीय संगीत की हो सकती है , कुछ आमिर खुसरो की कव्वाली हो तो पोस्ट कर  दीजिये

----------


## nishanath

आपकी मेहनत के लिए रेपो तो होना ही चाहिए स्वीकार कीजिये

----------

